# UNITED RIDERS BIKE CLUB



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hows everyone doing.. This is Eddie Jimenez wanted to come in here and introduce my kids bike club that we've barely started..

I was running the childhood dreams chapter out here in san jose along with my kids. now after some differences decided to go our way.

Our purpose is still and will be the same helping fundraisers and teaching the kids to help and hopefully give em something to work on instead of them out on the streets doing harm. 

We really don't have any major rules , but a couple very important are

1. you gotta have fun, summer time full of bbques..

2. Have or start with any kind of bike to ride and feel the movement.. then eventually graduate in to your own low rider.

3. be a rider.. or come n suport once in a while..

4. don't look at this club as if your going to work, once it gets to that level your better off some where else, and refer back to first rule..lol.

5. we riders so if you a rider we ride to shows , bbques, car washes and we support the lowrider comunity in every event we can.

Okey bout us.. we have about 15 members, and we about the quality of members not the quality of the bikes, 
we ride and get a long with others members so we allow nooo drama. 

Well enough about politics and photos will be down loaded soon 

Oh before I forget wanna give our Member from ritchmont props for he taken the role on starting a new chapter in Ritchmont Cali.. comen 2011.. 

so new name but old to the game..We not in to the drama just trying to do and show this kids that there is more than the streets and jails and all that.. much love and respect to all my fellow lowriders..and united we will stand..

barely got my computer back so will down load pics later..


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks everyone and hope every one has a koo x mas..


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

Way to go Eddie ,Let me know if you need anything painted or modified.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Dec 2 2010, 02:44 AM~19217407
> *Way to go Eddie ,Let me know if you need anything painted or modified.
> *


Hey was up.. I was actually looken for you no.. got a friend needing some work. hit me up on my celly..408 775-3804 or text me your no.. nice to talk to you man.. how the trike comen ? or what you working on now.. much respect..

Oh n for all the homies out here looken for kool paint jobs he the man right here at reasonable prices.. seen a couple of bikes he painted and them koo.. hit him up for custom work.. latez.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

gl on the new club see ya at the shows


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 3 2010, 12:39 AM~19225959
> *gl on the new club see ya at the shows
> *


koo can't wait for show season.. . but we still taken care of the toy drives..


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Dec 1 2010, 03:04 AM~19207888
> *Hows everyone doing.. This is Eddie Jimenez wanted to come in here and introduce my kids bike club that we've barely started..
> 
> I was running the childhood dreams chapter out here in san jose along with my kids. now after some differences decided to go our way.
> ...


   whats up my name is Eddie AKA Chain Reaction. I know exactly what your talking about I have two bikes and I built one for my Godson for the same reason so he can hace fun and keep focused


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Dec 7 2010, 07:20 PM~19267208
> *    whats up my name is Eddie AKA Chain Reaction. I know exactly what your talking about I have two bikes and I built one for my Godson for the same reason so he can hace fun and keep focused
> *


nice to meet you Eddie..man your bikes are sick..the trikes yours too right?.. thats right if we don't do it who else..much props for the work man keep the youth motivated..


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Dec 7 2010, 11:30 PM~19269592
> *nice to meet you Eddie..man your bikes are sick..the trikes yours too right?.. thats right if we don't do it who else..much props for the work man keep the youth motivated..
> *


thank's bro yea homie the trike is mine i built it myself :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Dec 8 2010, 06:11 PM~19276570
> *thank's bro  yea homie the trike is mine i built it myself  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


man this trike is hella koo.. hope to see it in person some day..


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Dec 7 2010, 05:01 AM~19261032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gracias caddy crew..and to all happy holidays..


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

wanna wish everyone a koo time and happpy new yr


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 3 2010, 12:39 AM~19225959
> *gl on the new club see ya at the shows
> *


X2


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2010, 10:25 AM~19448678
> *X2
> *


gracias Raul. appreciate the luv...See you at the shows vato..  hope you and all had a great new yr party..


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

hope everyone haven a great time and had a koo yr so far.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Dec 1 2010, 03:31 AM~19207942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 12 2011, 05:34 AM~19573228
> *:thumbsup: nice
> *


thanks homie. we can only try do our best...


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

wanna let everyone know we now have a chapter in AUSTRALIA.. shaooo congrats Andy welcome to the UNITED RIDERS B.C. big boyz familia.. shaooo


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jan 20 2011, 01:06 AM~19646739
> *wanna let everyone know we now have a chapter in AUSTRALIA.. shaooo congrats Andy welcome to the UNITED RIDERS  B.C.  big boyz familia.. shaooo
> *




congrats


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 20 2011, 12:30 PM~19649862
> *congrats
> *


gracias loko..  will see you soon ...


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

hope everyone getten ready for the show season and all the fund raisers...our thing is to show support our city clubs doing all this bbques..shaoooo


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbsup: keep up the good work..looks real good


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Apr 23 2011, 10:01 PM~20405926
> *:thumbsup: keep up the good work..looks real good
> *


thank you same to you as well. hope is a good year for all of us.


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@May 4 2011, 07:28 AM~20482097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :werd:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

you guys coming to the socios show


Categories
16in Bike Street Custom
16in Bike Mild Custom
16in Bike Full Custom
20in Bike Street Custom
20in Bike Mild Custom
20in Bike Full Custom
12in Special Interest Bikes
26in Special Interest Bikes
3-Wheeler
Special Interest


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 4 2011, 06:36 PM~20485941
> *you guys coming to the socios show
> Categories
> 16in Bike Street Custom
> ...


Um don't know yeat.. but hope we can.. We missed last yr , hope to be there.. we will see.. thanks.. good catagories as always..


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> Hows everyone doing.. This is Eddie wanted to come in here and introduce my kids bike club.
> 
> I was running the childhood dreams chapter out here in san jose along with my kids. now after some differences decided to go our way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbsup: i like the first rule especially the bar-b-ques :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@May 11 2011, 06:50 PM~20533018
> *:thumbsup: i like the first rule especially the bar-b-ques :thumbsup:
> *



Shaooo.. dats right... we love to que it up at the park. and check the cool cruising..


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

>


[/quote]


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

wow new lay out not bad at all...just gotta give it time to sink in...


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

hows every one doing.. was up web.. Don't really get this new lay out... Miss my old one..


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hope every one having a great year..


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hope we have a great show year..


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hope every one is doing good..


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

t
t
t


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hope every one is doing good..


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hope everyone is doing good. We are here celebrating our two yr anniversary. . Shaooo.. and many more to come..
Hope every to see everyone at the shows.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hope everyone doing good..


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Were u at eddie


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

Here.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hows everything out there


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

Going good you ?


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just chilling n wrking


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

David831 said:


> Just chilling n wrking


thats koo.. your bike is coming out nice.. hope to see it soon..


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

T

T
T


----------

